# Red Mercury



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

Recently came across this in a video by Global Vision about Red Mercury, never heard of it before. I was surpised how far back this subject goes.

​
To begin with I wanted to dismiss it as one of those common hoax's we often get with free energy tech. However, a few things made me reconsider. Here is an article from New Scientist in 1992 telling us that red mercury is fake, doesn't exist, as we would expect:

Only fools still hunt for elusive red mercury

Then, the same publication just 2 years later releases an article saying it may be real after all, and very dangerous!

Cherry red and very dangerous

Then in 2006 three men were charged with trying to buy Red Mercury to make a bomb.

Fake sheikh accused after terror plot acquittals

Would they really use a fictional substance in a an attempt to entrap 'terrorists'? Why take the risk rather than use something known to be real?

BBC NEWS | UK | Terror accused in 'mercury sting'

*He told the court there were different descriptions of the substance described as red mercury. But he added: "The Crown's position is that whether red mercury does or does not exist is irrelevant."

He warned the jury not to get "hung up" on whether red mercury actually existed at all*

The Economist actually made this very point here:

Mythed again

*But what will happen if the suspects are charged and go to trial? It's hard to see “instigation and preparation of acts of terrorism” being stretched to include plotting to get hold of something that sounds nasty but doesn't actually exist. But it's also hard to see the authorities, who have always poo-poohed red mercury, turning up in court to say that it's real and dangerous after all. *

More recently, just last year, the BBC wanted to reassure us that red mercury does not exist.

The strange persistence of the 'red mercury' myth

Considering that a good rule thumb for the BBC is to believe the exact opposite of whatever they are saying, this is interesting! I wonder why they felt the need to write this article, like I said earlier I've never heard of it before the GV video last week! Just noticed he's released a part 2, going to watch that now.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2020-05-04 17:32:28Reaction Score: 3


What a strange pair of videos! Thankfully the last object had English markings, but we still don't know what its intended purpose is/was, or do we? Also, are we to believe the Russian grenades are triggered by red mercury? I have to admit, the fact that this shit casts no reflection in the mirror fascinates me. Do we know if it casts a shadow? I'd like to see what happens when we shine light through it, expose it to moonlight, magnets, etc. Great stuff Bob!


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-05-04 17:38:39Reaction Score: 14


Sorry for the poor quality quick pics but it was easiest way. It sounded familiar, this is from The Philosopher's Stone by Peter Marshall. An excellent resource on the history of alchemy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2020-05-04 18:45:58Reaction Score: 1




Rhayader said:


> Sorry for the poor quality quick pics but it was easiest way. It sounded familiar, this is from The Philosopher's Stone by Peter Marshall. An excellent resource on the history of alchemy.


This was great! Thanks! This might mean it's naturally-occurring and not something the Soviets invented recently.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-05-04 21:55:16Reaction Score: 2


I had never heard of red mercury until watching these videos. How did these guys obtain it, if it's so rare? Why isn't it reflected in the mirror? 

Edit: Okay, I see that they get it from old TVs and radios. Since when did those contain red mercury? If the mainstream agenda is to hide the existence of this stuff, why put it in common appliances that anyone could take apart? And why does it hate garlic?


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2020-05-04 22:22:26Reaction Score: 5




BrokenAgate said:


> I had never heard of red mercury until watching these videos. How did these guys obtain it, if it's so rare? Why isn't it reflected in the mirror?


That's a good question, I must admit it has the feel of being a Derren Brown style trick. They show it being in old electronic equipment, but if it is so well sought after how was it ever used like that in the first place? My best guess is that the plate and mirror scene is filmed with nothing there and then the 'red mercury' is added afterwards somehow (i'm not even novice when it comes to video edited/cgi).

Thats why my initial reaction was to dismiss it, but I guess even if these videos are fakes its still interesting that it has been talked about for a very long time. I have a feeling that there is something to red mercury, but that the recent demos may be fakes exploiting the mystery surrounding it, maybe even as a way to discredit the topic. There is a lot of talk about it being used for nuclear weapons, although the original idea seems to be more about its ability to increase sensitivity of aerials to incoming signals by several orders of magnitude. This means it could have been a key element to some of the ancient tech we see, which would explain why it was so highly prized in the past.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-06-23 21:38:20Reaction Score: 2


Mercury comes from cinnabar, which is reddish in color, vermilion. It was mined all over central California to help with the extraction of gold. There are red hued rivers and creeks because of it, one just north of San Luis Obispo. Clear Lake, is now closed for public use due to high mercury content. I have driven by this lake many times, and the water definitely has a reddish hue that is most noticeable when the sun is setting. I'm not into alchemy, but that is probably where one should look. To me the real mystery is why refined mercury is silver.  I'm guessing purified mercury somehow loses it's color?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-23 23:06:30Reaction Score: 10




ripvanwillie said:


> Mercury comes from cinnabar, which is reddish in color, vermilion. It was mined all over central California to help with the extraction of gold. There are red hued rivers and creeks because of it, one just north of San Luis Obispo. Clear Lake, is now closed for public use due to high mercury content. I have driven by this lake many times, and the water definitely has a reddish hue that is most noticeable when the sun is setting. I'm not into alchemy, but that is probably where one should look. To me the real mystery is why refined mercury is silver.  I'm guessing purified mercury somehow loses it's color?


I've long been fascinated by Mercury (quicksilver) but the properties of the red mercury are mind blowing to say the least!

While trying to figure out how it was produced for old appliances, I ran across this interesting letter about the craze in Saudi Arabia to obtain "cherry" mercury because it is food for "Elves Ghosts."

 I kid you not!
_
Yes, they call it Red Mercury, and they believe the red mercury (even the
manufactured by USSR in 45's and 50's) is a highly recommended food for
Elves Ghosts.

For example, if the magician has a Red Mercury he can trade it for
information about one of the prophet Solomon treasure!!_

The letter goes also mentions that it was manufactured by tones (?) 

_I know it sounds funny, but here they are buying the Red Mercury for
thousands of Dollars per gram. I made some researches and I found that the
Red Mercury has been manufactured by the Soviet Union (USSR) *by tones* and
they used it as a conductor inside the old Russian Radios and Old
German/Berlin TVs..etc.._

Have to wonder if that is a bad translation of if the process really does involve tones!

His letter concludes:

_...here in Gulf Countries people are crazy about the hidden treasures located in Syria, Egypt, and Jordan, and they use
it to find out *the exact locations* by giving the Red Mercury to the Elves._

"Cherry mercury" from antique radios a boon to magicians (?!)

Also, I've studied up on all that cinnabar in California that is right by the Gold Rush epicenter. 

Certainly is interesting to me what happens when mercury meets gold:

That made me suspicious enough to ponder that the Gold Rush was more about disguising a recovered treasury than digging out raw ore.

https://weewarrior.wordpress.com/2019/02/04/the-mudflood-queen-calaifa-and-the-gold-rush/


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-24 05:06:50Reaction Score: 6


Or maybe the gold 'discovery' simply hid the real reason for the sacking of California aka it is a source of red mercury. 
Is it ithe only one on the American land mass?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-06-24 18:36:36Reaction Score: 9




ripvanwillie said:


> Mercury comes from cinnabar, which is reddish in color, vermilion.


I did not know that, thank you so I looked around. On a Bulgarian jewelry website I found this info:



> The mineral, also known as "dragon's blood", has been known to humans since ancient times. It was used in various rituals in ancient Egypt, and was also worn as an amulet. In ancient times, cinnabar was also used as a cosmetic. Cinnabar has been used to make the famous bright red paint since the time of the Phoenicians, the ancient Egyptians and the Etruscans. Cinnabar paint was used in Russian iconography as well as in Slavic manuscripts. In ancient China it was used as a remedy for leprosy, and more recently in the form of mercury ointments - for the treatment of syphilis. Cinnabar is the most common mercury mineral in nature. It has been the only industrial source of mercury since the Roman Empire. It is also used for the production of explosives.
> 
> There are beliefs that cinnabar has magical properties. For example, it is said to be able to "feel" human problems and help solve them. Some astrological sources recommend wearing jewelry made mainly of red cinnabar crystals. These jewelry are considered to be suitable for all zodiac signs (especially for people of the zodiac sign Taurus) except the zodiac sign Scorpio.


Also, in another sourse



> Cinnabar is still used in at least 46 traditional Chinese patent medicines today, making up between 11-13% of Zhu-Sha-An-Shen-Wan, a popular over-the-counter traditional medicine for insomnia, anxiety, and depression. That is about 110,000 times higher than allowable cinnabar dose levels according to the European Drug and Food Standards: in a study on rats, Shi et al. found that ingestion of this level of cinnabar does create physical damage.


So Chinese have been ingesting mercury for centuries and yet here they are ... Hmmm...


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-06-24 19:03:58Reaction Score: 5


Great post silent Bob. Looks like we have some scammers who have stumbled on to old information about the Nazi's and Red Mercury as an ingredient in the Die Glock device. Flying by memory on that one. The problem with much of this is that the Germans used various names for chemicals. Nobody knows what this 'red mercury" was, or at least not that I can recall, but again, I'm flying on my underpants here. The legend of red mercury comes out of the etho's of Nazi Secret Projects so far as I know.

There are supposedly illustrations involving ancient flying machines using mirrors and mercury. Vimāna and mercury
https://www.ijser.org/researchpaper/Aero-Mechanics-in-Ancient-Aircraft.pdf

Don't get me wrong just because of the following. This red mercury and even regular mercury is worth poking in to. So anyway's I did a little rooting and there may be some trickery going on. For example I found this post
*Why doesn't a mirror reflect "red mercury?"*
"Because it’s a trick, he’s using a piece of glass not a mirror and that’s his left and right hand and two bowls, you can tell he’s tipping the right hand slightly more, and he doesn’t show the other little tricks in the shot of the “mirror” . I do magic tricks , so simple. Now this same guy is ripping people off by selling a substance dyed with cinnamon"
Why mirror doesn't reflect this "red mercury"

Gold is diamagnetic, along with copper and silver and bismuth, all good conductors of electricity. Now of course there's a lot of somewhat simple minded explanations why these metals are good conductors, and which are explanations formed out an idiot rendering of what electricity is, like say for example electrons. Yes, I know electron theory works and that the J.J. Thompson was a lot smarter than me, but that's neither here nor there. Electrons don't exist and most people know that. We just pretend they exist because nobody has really figured out what's actually happening.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2020-06-24 19:14:12Reaction Score: 6


Only partially related, in the sense that we get these "They hide things in plain sight," comments we hear/Read all the time - The device that was used to cause an explosion that traveled faster than light and destroyed the Romulan star system in J.J. Abram's Star Trek was 'Red Matter', a round ball of liquid that looked like crimson mercury and was encased in a field to keep it from spreading inside the device.

I'm only mentioning it of course because of how stupidly well it lines up with the OP. A bomb made out of a rare, possibly fictitious material, red room-temperature metallic liquid that possesses strange properties that most other elements we know of do not.

Weird right?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-06-24 20:06:09Reaction Score: 5




plamski said:


> I did not know that, thank you so I looked around. On a Bulgarian jewelry website I found this info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Mercury is purported to be the mystery element for the vimana engines in Vedic literature. See mercury vortex engine. Mercury has some of the most amazing properties of all the elements. It's no wonder they've made it difficult for us here in the states to experiment with.
Here is some more info about mercury in religion that I just found:
NEWMOA - Mercury Legacy Products - Religious Items/Ritual Uses of Mercury

Unfortunately, it looks like the cinnabar jewelry will have no benefit for me...


----------



## Corsair (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RavinoffDate: 2020-06-24 20:59:17Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Great post silent Bob. Looks like we have some scammers who have stumbled on to old information about the Nazi's and Red Mercury as an ingredient in the Die Glock device. Flying by memory on that one. The problem with much of this is that the Germans used various names for chemicals. Nobody knows what this 'red mercury" was, or at least not that I can recall, but again, I'm flying on my underpants here. The legend of red mercury comes out of the etho's of Nazi Secret Projects so far as I know.


Die Glocke used what's been described as a metallic fluid with a purplish hue called "Xerum 525" in two counter-rotating cylinders (if I'm remembering that last part right). Linking it to "red mercury" is a fairly new thing as far as I know. And as with anything involving Die Glocke...we still don't even know what the hell it did, I've heard everything from anti-gravity to warping spacetime (ie. time travel and spaceflight in one machine) to being some kind of exotic alternative to nuclear weapons.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-06-24 21:10:19Reaction Score: 6


There could be some useful info in these _pre-1900 texts_. Click on the time span to get to the actual books.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-06-24 21:11:04Reaction Score: 1




Ravinoff said:


> Die Glocke used what's been described as a metallic fluid with a purplish hue called "Xerum 525" in two counter-rotating cylinders (if I'm remembering that last part right). Linking it to "red mercury" is a fairly new thing as far as I know. And as with anything involving Die Glocke...we still don't even know what the hell it did, I've heard everything from anti-gravity to warping spacetime (ie. time travel and spaceflight in one machine) to being some kind of exotic alternative to nuclear weapons.


Thanks, I stand corrected and will defer to you. Something some where's else then in Nazi Secret Weapons about Red Mercury.


KorbenDallas said:


> There could be some useful info in these _pre-1900 texts_. Click on the time span to get to the actual books.


Dang interesting how that works out. 1736 is the year of Red Mercury huh?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-06-25 08:23:43Reaction Score: 3


I think red mercury is a hoax. Old tech used common silver color mercury and some hams still do use it for better signal reception. Today fuel manufacturers color fuel for easy recognition of fuel type and origin to discourage black and grey export. Perhaps ruskie old tv mercury is red because it was artificially colored so customs could easily identify its origin.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-06-25 15:16:16Reaction Score: 1




Hipophoralcu said:


> I think red mercury is a hoax. Old tech used common silver color mercury and some hams still do use it for better signal reception. Today fuel manufacturers color fuel for easy recognition of fuel type and origin to discourage black and grey export. Perhaps ruskie old tv mercury is red because it was artificially colored so customs could easily identify its origin.


I did read a few stories of people trying to buy red mercury and receiving red paint instead!


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2020-06-26 00:28:49Reaction Score: 6


So, in the first book on the google search, lectures on medicine printed in 1732, they talk about adding Tartar salt to make red mercury, interesting coincidence with the Tartarian reference!

This one is interesting too,

*The Hermetical Triumph: Or, The Victorious Philosophical ... - Page 135*

* 'Other Philosophers have taught, that the white Mercury is the Bath of the Moon and that the red Mercury is the Bath of the Sun'  *

This book from 1685 tells you how to make different coloured mercury:

*Polygraphice*

'Mercury is the seed of metals and pure immaturate gold' - not sure what that means?

and then the Journal of the Chemical Society 1633!

Journal of the Chemical Society

Here they talk about Red Mecury Oxide? It's only a snippet to hard to tell what they're actually making here, but red mercury oxide is named as if it is commonly known about.

Getting late so I'm going to read this next one properly tomorrow, looks very interesting, at a quick glance it seems that someone used red mercury as a poison. What also interests me is that this is the full book giving biographies of every well known person worldwide, ancient and present, printed in 1760 so should be pre-reset!

Bibliotheca Biographica
This 1802 book tells us that mercury has 3 oxides; black, grey and red. So it seems increasingly likely from what we've seen so far that red mercury initially referred to a mercury oxide.

The London Medical and Physical Journal

However, this relates to a red powder, rather than the red mercury seen in the videos. If the videos are scams, then maybe the genuine red mercury is the red powder version and the liquid metal form is another distraction?

You can buy red mercury oxide quite cheaply though....

Mercury(II) oxide - 10g red


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-08-02 14:17:09Reaction Score: 0


Very interesting topic.

Could it be that red mercury is simply an amount of regular mercury that had oxidized in some way through a chemical reaction?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-08-02 14:25:45Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Thanks, I stand corrected and will defer to you. Something some where's else then in Nazi Secret Weapons about Red Mercury.
> 
> Dang interesting how that works out. 1736 is the year of Red Mercury huh?


While researching for my recent blog on Airships I studied up on the Sonora Aero Club and their NB Gas which is based on a chemical reaction.
The organization was supposedly in Northern California, right where those old newspaper stories about the gold rush reported mercury mines.

Makes me wonder if they were using a form of red mercury to power their mysterious airships?


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-08-04 01:57:45Reaction Score: 1


The Sonora Aero Club called the mercury "Serum."
Monatomic gold (a superconductor) from alchemy was used in the process, hence the Gold Rush of 1849 and the 1850's mention of airships in Sonora California.
See: Walter Bosley, _Empire of the Wheel._
I think there may be a great deal of truth in all this. Its a gut feeling.
Bosley claims to have found an image that shows the Serum poured over a bell-like structure.
Charles A.A. Dellshau illustrations below.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-08-04 02:38:31Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> The Sonora Aero Club called the mercury "Serum."
> Monatomic gold (a superconductor) from alchemy was used in the process, hence the Gold Rush of 1849 and the 1850's mention of airships in Sonora California.
> See: Walter Bosley, _Empire of the Wheel._
> I think there may be a great deal of truth in all this. Its a gut feeling.
> ...


Oh, do you mean monoatomic gold + red mercury creates levitation?
I've been studying Dellshau's work for a few weeks now and hadn't even thought of that concept, but it sure makes sense on a "gut" level.

I studied David Hudson's work long before I stumbled onto Stolen History and imbibed monoatomics for quite a while. Interesting stuff.

But come to think of it, didn't he "discover" monoatomics by doing chemical experiments on wastelands in Nevada  Arizona? Now I've got to go refresh my memory on his story, I'm getting one of those funny feelings it might have some clues.

I do believe Bosley is onto something too. I have been reading his online articles, but now I'm wishing I had that book, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-08-04 12:10:59Reaction Score: 5


Apparently, monatomic gold, when properly made with one's higher consciousness (Philosopher's Stone) as part of the process, will levitate as a cube on a copper plate that has high voltage pumping through it. The deal is that M-gold exists in two dimensions at once, thus the higher dimensional properties have much less gravity.

If Bosley is correct in his books, and Ive read them all, the Prussians re-discovered some of the ancient Vedic science that allowed Vimanas to fly.
Thus Red Mercury might have been rediscovered as an alchemical process. This was in the 1840's when certain Prussian militarists wanted a unified Germany, one that could eventually challenge the other great powers. They may have done it, the two world wars the sad result.

Also, Quantum physics tells us that matter has particle-like and wave-like properties, and that the subatomic “particles” that make up matter (protons, neutrons, and electrons) are pure energy. Light also can either be a wave or a stream of particles called photons, packets of pure energy in which the amount of energy is directly proportional to the frequency of the light. New science, then, tells us that all matter, including our physical bodies, consist of forms of light and, therefore, is pure energy in essence. Matter is light whose frequency has been slowed down and lowered; matter is light that has become solid. Thus, drawing on the implications of modern physics, we can conclude that human beings are made of light held in matter. We are a light body as well as a material body.

Monatomic materials and even Red Mercury may both exist in several dimensions simultaneously.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-08-05 07:05:51Reaction Score: 1


What is the 'super conducting material' made of?
Why does it need to be protected from the magnet by gold?
Would it not float above the magnets if it were turned upside down so the foam disc was facing the magnet?
Maybe just me but I found it odd he only had one glove on and he tipped the floating disc on the square magnet upside down over his bare hand!
If the bloody thing fell off it would instantly burn the skin off of his palm and damage the underlying tissue beyond repair.


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2020-08-05 16:03:46Reaction Score: 3




JWW427 said:


> Apparently, monatomic gold, when properly made with one's higher consciousness (Philosopher's Stone) as part of the process, will levitate as a cube on a copper plate that has high voltage pumping through it. The deal is that M-gold exists in two dimensions at once, thus the higher dimensional properties have much less gravity.
> 
> If Bosley is correct in his books, and Ive read them all, the Prussians re-discovered some of the ancient Vedic science that allowed Vimanas to fly.
> Thus Red Mercury might have been rediscovered as an alchemical process. This was in the 1840's when certain Prussian militarists wanted a unified Germany, one that could eventually challenge the other great powers. They may have done it, the two world wars the sad result.
> ...


I used to perform this exact same experiment for our university open days - did it for about 6 years. I just used a piece of superconducting material, dipped into liquid nitrogen to cool and then put it over the neo-magnet 'train track'. I would then give it a push and it goes around the track. It's a bit like a scalextric track, if you push it too fast it flies off the track on the bends. The graph below shows that the superconductor resistance drops to zero when cooled below 4.2K, which the liquid nitrogen achieves, but as soon as it warms up back above 4.2K the effect is lost. The 2 pictures below show you how the magnetic field lines bend around the zero resistance material and effectively hold it in place.


Someone even did this with a levitating frog......





jd755 said:


> What is the 'super conducting material' made of?
> Why does it need to be protected from the magnet by gold?
> Would it not float above the magnets if it were turned upside down so the foam disc was facing the magnet?
> Maybe just me but I found it odd he only had one glove on and he tipped the floating disc on the square magnet upside down over his bare hand!
> If the bloody thing fell off it would instantly burn the skin off of his palm and damage the underlying tissue beyond repair.


1. Not sure, can't even remember the one I used myself, but there are quite a few types of superconductor material around, they just have different temperatures to reduce their resistance to zero.
2. No reason, I don't recall using anything to protect ours - although we did use standard black masking tape to connect two together and it was fine. I think he just likes gold 
3. Yes, should float either way up
4. I wore two gloves and used tongs to pick up the superconductor - would never have touched it with gloved hands, never mind bare lol - a lot of scientists like to take risks, some dip their hands in and out of liquid nitrogen for fun, as long as you're fast it boils off before freezing you. I would never try it though! I used to make icecream using liquid nitrogen too, for open days. I used to get a volunteer (these were school kids) to pour the liquid nitrogen into the bowl while I stirred. Never had an accident but seems kind of risky now.....


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-08-06 11:00:57Reaction Score: 1


Two thoughts about mercury and the color red:

- In tattoo ink, the only color that has mercury in it is the red one
- Cinnabar is a red-colored mercury compound, so “Red Mercury” may simply be Cinnabar with unknown technological functions


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-08-06 11:22:37Reaction Score: 1


Cryofits are very special pipe fittings that were kept in liquid nitrogen. Cannot recall the alloy they were made from but basically there was an incredibly short time to get the thing out of the liquid with a pair of long handled steel tongs and the human hands at the end of the tongs wore thick leather gloves, posttion on the pipe and knock it on with a lead hammer because it shrubk on warming and gripped the pipe like nobody's business. if memory serves they went onto reactor cooling pipes.
Wonder what the purpose of the gold is on the disc in the video.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DaemonApophiDate: 2020-08-06 15:55:57Reaction Score: 0




WildFire2000 said:


> Only partially related, in the sense that we get these "They hide things in plain sight," comments we hear/Read all the time - The device that was used to cause an explosion that traveled faster than light and destroyed the Romulan star system in J.J. Abram's Star Trek was 'Red Matter', a round ball of liquid that looked like crimson mercury and was encased in a field to keep it from spreading inside the device.
> 
> I'm only mentioning it of course because of how stupidly well it lines up with the OP. A bomb made out of a rare, possibly fictitious material, red room-temperature metallic liquid that possesses strange properties that most other elements we know of do not.
> 
> Weird right?


I had same thought when reading the opening post.

Great read lads


----------



## intothevoid (Apr 15, 2022)

Saw the Global Vision vid a few weeks ago (part 1). Part 2 has been removed, anyone remember any of what it showed or if it's available elsewhere? 

It seems some of the red mercury vids on the GV vid are fake with missing shadows, etc (I didn't notice first time watching). But I wouldn't rule out it's existence completely. I remember the 'fake sheikh' story (pg1 of this thread) but don't recall hearing about the red mercury connection, very interesting.


----------

